# Intraosseous Lines ??



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 24, 2008)

does anyone know the CPT for an Intraosseous Lines ??


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 24, 2008)

intraosseous infusion 36680



traciecpc said:


> does anyone know the CPT for an Intraosseous Lines ??


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you,,


----------



## lockcin@aol.com (Nov 17, 2014)

*removal of IntraOsseous needle from right tibia*

Does anyone know if there is a CPT for REMOVAL of IntraOsseous needle from the Tibia?  I can find  the Insertion but not the removal...

Thanks,
Cindy


----------

